# Sticky  Link to tell if motor shaft is "short, long or extra long"



## chasmo

I have referred to this so many times I thought I would share it. Great photos and descriptions.

Link to tell if motor shaft is "short, long or extra long"
http://smalloutboards.com/shaft.htm


----------



## KaGee

Pinned to the top for a while


----------

